# 438.84 Acres in Laurens County Available



## QSVC (Aug 22, 2017)

438.84 Acres in Laurens County currently available for the 2017-2018 hunting season. 

The tract is located in east-central Laurens county a few minutes north of I-16 between Hwy 199 and the Oconee River. Very convenient to Dublin. There is a pond on the tract as well as pines and hardwoods. I have location and aerial maps etc. Please PM me with your e-mail and I will send you copies if interested. Price is $10.25 per acre. This includes insurance for the club that we procure. Any and all inquiries welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Ramblin Man (Sep 1, 2017)

*Pm*

Sent you a PM


----------



## camro (Sep 26, 2017)

Sent a Pm , is lease still available?


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 8, 2017)

QSVC said:


> 438.84 Acres in Laurens County currently available for the 2017-2018 hunting season.
> 
> The tract is located in east-central Laurens county a few minutes north of I-16 between Hwy 199 and the Oconee River. Very convenient to Dublin. There is a pond on the tract as well as pines and hardwoods. I have location and aerial maps etc. Please PM me with your e-mail and I will send you copies if interested. Price is $10.25 per acre. This includes insurance for the club that we procure. Any and all inquiries welcome. Thanks!


Pm'd you my contact info


----------



## harleyfwlr (Oct 9, 2017)

I pmed you also.


----------



## Littlee9 (Oct 27, 2017)

I sent a pm


----------



## rodwill1234 (Nov 8, 2017)

QSVC said:


> 438.84 Acres in Laurens County currently available for the 2017-2018 hunting season.
> 
> The tract is located in east-central Laurens county a few minutes north of I-16 between Hwy 199 and the Oconee River. Very convenient to Dublin. There is a pond on the tract as well as pines and hardwoods. I have location and aerial maps etc. Please PM me with your e-mail and I will send you copies if interested. Price is $10.25 per acre. This includes insurance for the club that we procure. Any and all inquiries welcome. Thanks!



due u still need someone for to lease for 2017 and 2018


----------



## nassau (Nov 13, 2017)

Just leased it.


----------

